# Another K9 lost to a hot car - probable malfunction



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Initial reports indicate a malfunctioning system. A malfunction of the air conditioning system, the backup system and the alarm notification system. 3 systems? Doens't surprise me in Camden. The police are probably lucky to have cars that actually start let alone work right. That city is in such dire straits it's ridiculous. 

Unfortunately, for whatever the reason, another K9 paid the price.

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=8772101&rss=rss-wpvi-article-8772101

Craig


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

... this crap shouldn't happen :-(

re the article : "Police say it's normal to leave a K-9 in a cruiser for four to five hours at a time with the air conditioner running."
Q: K9 LEOs : TRUE ????
what "NORMAL" circumstances does a handler separate himself from his K9 in that way ?

i was thinking a normal shift would only be about 8 hours, but i'm probably wrong on that too

](*,)](*,)](*,) hope its not another "thorough" investigation to figure out how the electronics killed the dog ](*,)](*,)](*,)

i swore i wasn't gonna read these depressing posts but the title ticked me off


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

rick smith said:


> re the article : "Police say it's normal to leave a K-9 in a cruiser for four to five hours at a time with the air conditioner running."
> Q: K9 LEOs : TRUE ????
> what "NORMAL" circumstances does a handler separate himself from his K9 in that way ?


Actually I can't imagine leaving anything in a car in Camden for 4-5 hours. Usually whatever it is would have been stolen, hocked and two states away in less than two hours. I'm more surprised that some Camden local didn't steal the deceased K9 and try to sell it for the fur.

Craig


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

rick smith said:


> "Police say it's normal to leave a K-9 in a cruiser for four to five hours at a time with the air conditioner running."
> Q: K9 LEOs : TRUE ????


Not for us, but every agency is different. Our k9 doesn't respond to calls like a patrol officer does. The theory is the dog would be a waste of money to spend a couple hours down at the hospital with something.

I don't think you would get a consensus on that question. Might be normal for them. 



rick smith said:


> i was thinking a normal shift would only be about 8 hours, but i'm probably wrong on that too


We do 12 hour shifts, our k9 does 10's so that more shifts have the k9 available to them.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

That is so sad. It seems as if this was just a terrible accident, as opposed to neglect though. I'm sure that emergency system company will be getting a call...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

It seems like the dog would have a better chance with the windows open, then relying on AC and alarm systems that fail?
It doesn't take anytime for a vehicle with all the windows closed to turn into an oven :-(


----------



## Jason Ross (Mar 12, 2012)

Thought I'd add this to help explain the state of this city/dept.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...nt-by-new-year/#ixzz24e3FPNvM?test=latestnews


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It will certainly be interesting to watch. 

DFrost


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm sure, that leaving a K9 officer in a patrol car (with the windows rolled down), is a much better option, than leaving all windows rolled up with the air on. However, there was an incident fairly recently, about someone who actual stole a K9 officer (from a vehicle), and took the dog out and killed it. Dog's body, was found laying in a ditch. I'm not sure what the answer is. Totally tragic situation either way though. I just hate reading about this kind of stuff.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Windows down, even with wire guards on the windows would be a bigger invitation for teasing at the very least and tossing something in to kill the dog at the worst case scenario. Just a thought!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Windows down, even with wire guards on the windows would be a bigger invitation for teasing at the very least and tossing something in to kill the dog at the worst case scenario. Just a thought!


Harassing a K9 is a crime (at least in most jurisdictions) and someone can knock on the windows of a unit with the AC running just as easily as through a wire guard. The facts are, a vehicle with all the windows rolled up will turn into an oven if the AC shuts off VERY fast. You can turn on your VCR from your cell phone. You can't tell me that there is no reliable way to make sure your K9 partner isn't dying in the car. If a civilian 
left their kid in a car and the AC failed they'd face charges


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah, the situation in the city is a total mess

"slightly" sorry to be so blunt, but now i'm confused ... what does that have to do with a cop killing his dog by leaving it in his car to roast ?
...i still feel there is NO excuse for a professional dog handler in ANY profession to allow this to happen and not accept full accountability for allowing it to happen, no matter how the car was "set up" physically or electronically, and they should probably also be cited for animal abuse or cruelty as part of the investigation/review process.

when you leave wiggle room for accountability, the result is usually less accountability ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I had the opportunity to speak with the K-9 training officer at work tonight. It was a cluster malfunction. The officer who lost the K-9 was beside himself. I have offered to donate a pup to the officer if he will take one as a puppy. Camden is a world in itself. I know, I work in the city on occasion. Very dangerous place!!!


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Everything you hear about Camden is true and articles don't do it justice. They ought to set up a police training/visitation program there.

Let officers from around the country come in for 2-4 weeks at a time with and without their K9's. Some of the officers in safer places could probably get a year's worth of bites and experience there in two weeks. 

I know before anyone says anything that it could never be done due to laws, legal issues, training, having to appear in court later on, etc.etc.. :-({|= But one can dream can't they?

Thanks for the update Sarah. I don't ever think for one minute that any K9 handler doesn't care for their partner and that something like this doesn't just rip their guts out. I just get so angry when I hear it happenning and can't help but think more can be done. Kudos to you for donating a pup, (if they accept). Every officer in that town needs one!

Craig


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Craig Snyder said:


> can't help but think more can be done.
> Craig


I'm fairly certain there can be. Even if they utilize solar energy to engage a fan system, should everything else fail. Seems a trasmission system via the key fob that communicates temp would be one way to keep that in check. I understand the remote bail out systems work off something that is on the officer, presumably something like a key fob. Most people up here have auto start systems on their cars. Seems to me you could expand that technology to reporting temperatures which signals an alarm once a certain threshold was exceeded.

My system transmits a number of messages to me so this doesn't appear to be unreasonable to expand upon this ability. And, regarding low batteries on my receiver, there shouldn't ever be an issue resulting from that because I can charge the unit directly from my car - it's way too obnoxious to ignore once the low battery message sounds off.

Every once in a while I get temped to explore matters like this, it's not just that I am tempted to look into it but once I set something like that into motion I feel compelled to do something about it to find a permanent solution.

From my perspective there's a lot of safeguards in place for this issue but perhaps nothing is in place that really addresses the most critical issue which sounds to me like the officers don't know there's a problem until it's too late. Is what I suggested already availalbe and in use? I haven't any idea but it seems like if it's not that might be a start in the right direction.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I rarely use the AC in any of my vehicles. I think going back and forth from AC to sweltering heat is too much change for both me and the dogs. I park in the shade or at the very least park so the sliding door is in the shade and then I have a tarp I can hang from the open back hatch to provide shade to the back of the van.
Add a couple of cheap crate fans if it's really hot and maybe even a cool pad or mister. I'll trust common sense over technology every day of the week.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Thats obviously an option for non LEO's. In many towns and cities having any windows open with a K9 in it is asking for trouble. 

And in many places, even a moving car with open windows will become too hot for a GSD to ride in. I'm sure the Florida and other southern officers could tell you that without AC, they couldn't keep their dogs on patrol for any amount of time let alone a whole shift. If they did, the dog would be too hot to do anything.

Craig


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

We were very, very saddened to hear of the loss of K9 Serge (formerly Cesar).. he was a phenomenal young dog, something really special, actually. 

The training academy he went through is extremely tough on dogs and they wash a lot of them, he was one of the best dogs in his patrol class and his handler really loved him. We all loved him when he was here with us before he was sold.

So very sad. 


BTW, this is why they won't be looking for a replacement for him.. scary:

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/08/24/camden-nj-to-reboot-police-department-by-new-year/


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Craig Snyder said:


> Everything you hear about Camden is true and articles don't do it justice. They ought to set up a police training/visitation program there.
> 
> Let officers from around the country come in for 2-4 weeks at a time with and without their K9's. Some of the officers in safer places could probably get a year's worth of bites and experience there in two weeks.



so VERY true!


----------

